# Idea of planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides cuba



## navsharma94 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey guyz hello 

I wanna grow HC cuba in my 6 gallon tank 
Without any special garvel in normal garvel 
I check on net that HC cuba can plant on rock also
I am planning to tag hc cuba on small piece of rock and let them put in base of aqurium.
Can this idea work?
Please suggest


----------



## kelpiemonster (Apr 9, 2016)

*Reply*

Hey,
From what I've read it's a hard plant to take care of and requires high lighting, lots of CO2 and very good soil. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=51
It doesn't hurt to try, but I highly doubt that it will grow in normal aquarium gravel. I haven't grown this before, but I have tried to grow other plants - hardy plants even - in normal gravel and the only success I've had is with Java Ferns. Start off with a very small bunch to save money if you want, but I'd advise against it.


----------



## navsharma94 (Feb 17, 2016)

kelpiemonster said:


> Hey,
> From what I've read it's a hard plant to take care of and requires high lighting, lots of CO2 and very good soil. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=51
> It doesn't hurt to try, but I highly doubt that it will grow in normal aquarium gravel. I haven't grown this before, but I have tried to grow other plants - hardy plants even - in normal gravel and the only success I've had is with Java Ferns. Start off with a very small bunch to save money if you want, but I'd advise against it.


Thanku


----------



## Captain Balu (Aug 4, 2015)

I have tried to grow HCC in normal aquarium gravel a well. By "normal" gravel I mean 1-3mm grain size and not being a soil (like ADA Amazonia or the like). Planting it went well, I tried to remove most of the stone wool, but it's though and halfway through the process I lost patience and planted the rest of it with the stone wool mostly on. I planted small 2cm x 2cm portions.
My light is a Beamswork LED which produces 30 Lumen per litre in my tank, that's mostly considered the entry point for HCC (more is better). I fertilize, have Bio CO2 and it grew not fast, but steadily. Unfortunately I had an hair algae explosion on it and while removing it I tore major parts of the HCC carpet with it.

If you have bigger grain size gravel I can imagine it would be difficult to plant it. Some stores sell it on a stainless steel grid which you can just lay down on the gravel or attach to hardscape, so that could be an option.


----------



## navsharma94 (Feb 17, 2016)

than a lot but can i tag this hc cuba on small stone


----------



## navsharma94 (Feb 17, 2016)

Can i grow hc cuba on sand


----------

